# Which states have harsh emissions?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

We all know CA has the harshest emissions laws, but what other states do? I am going to be moving from NH to MA and would like my car to pass inspection. A website with the info would be helpful too if anyone has one.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

SC has none


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NONE?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

No inspections or emissions testing at all. You buy a car and drive it until it dies, that's all. You have to pay property taxes on your car though. I just got my renewal in the mail, and even my car is like $90 for taxes. New cars get up into 4 digits worth or property tax.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Texas has emissions testing in the counties hosting big metro areas. No income tax, property tax on real estate only. We do pay a yearly tax for vehicle registration.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Fl has none.

Seth


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

In Maine all we have is a look-see inspection. During the "safety" inspection the guy is supposed to check to see if the cat is still there on an '83 on car and to see if the gas cap still holds pressure.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

washington state is up there with Cali on strictness I believe


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

don't know about other states but
CALIFORNIA EMISSIONS LAWS SUCK!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I think cali's emissions may out do all the other states.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no smog laws in FL


----------



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

Anyone know about the emissions law in Chicago, IL? Im moving there soon and I have the HS Header on...


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

The Criminals Republic of Soviet Jersey has really tough laws.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*None in Michigan*

That I know of


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Ontario is phasing in testing, from the densest areas like Toronto to less dense areas as time progresses. It was recently introduced to Ottawa.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *We all know CA has the harshest emissions laws, but what other states do? I am going to be moving from NH to MA and would like my car to pass inspection. A website with the info would be helpful too if anyone has one. *


good luck, i heard MA modeled their's after Cali's.............


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it should also be mentioned that some states have seperate tests for OBDII and other cars. Where I live (Dallas), they put '95 and older cars on a dyno and do a tailpipe test. This is not an engine dyno that measures hp (it probably could), it just puts a load on the car while they measure actual tailpipe emmissions at a couple speeds.

For '96 and newer cars, the scan the computer. Basically, if it has no codes or SES light, and the brakes/horn/lights work, you get a sticker. My T/A passed with a cam, headers, no cats and a bunch of boltons thanks to good computer tuning. I now have cats back on and wonder if it would pass the old style test???


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

love SC..no emissions no inspections....wanna import a silvia and just simply change the vin to a usdm 240 to register it? go ahead they will never know =)


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I have heard that Taxachussetts,the land of Ted Kennedy, has bad smog laws,as does The People's Republic of California, Colorado ,New York,New Jersey and maybe Pennsylvania.I know that PA has a strict vehicle inspection program.FL, on the other hand, used to have a tailpipe emissions test but Jeb Bush decided to do away with it(Happiness is a Republican governor! ).I think it's the only state to ever do away with smog checks.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

back before i could drive we had inspections. all they did was check your lights, horn, blah blah. most of the time u pay the cash and they would just put a new sticker on.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *(Happiness is a Republican governor! ).I think it's the only state to ever do away with smog checks. *


Well happiness is a _Liberal_ governor because we had an emission program modeled on California's (CarTest) that lasted only a few months here. The State invested millions in new testing facilities but the public outcry miraculously shut down the program.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

cali has harshest smog laws. startin in july all cars will have to go on the dyno to smiulate a load. i hear you wont be able to get a "smog" hookup anymore like we can now either. there is also a bill that sets back the year in which car becomes smog exempt from 1974 to 1958 so alot of the muscle car guys aint gonna be happy about that one, feel the wrath


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

CT is real bad. I actually failed twice and my car is in perfect condition. They made me bring it to a mechanic to have him tell me that my car is perfect too adn that the weather probably caused it to detect it because their machines are so sensitive. 

Now they are making a new law that states we have to bring our cars to their licenesed dealerships and garages to get the emissions checked.

Its all about the money in the end. They want to squeeze even more money out of our wallets.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

g200sx said:


> *don't know about other states but
> CALIFORNIA EMISSIONS LAWS SUCK! *


California laws not only suck, they REALLY SUCK!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sure hope that Republican Arnold Schwarzenneger becomes Governor so you guys can get a voice of reason into state government. You can only go so long with Chicken Little before tiring of the comedy.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

As far as PA's regulations....

http://www.pacode.com/secure/data/067/chapter177/chap177toc.html


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

In CA. you can barely get a bone stock early sr20de to pass any more. Got mine boot leg for $200.


----------

